# Jungle Carpets



## ballpython2 (May 16, 2009)

do any of yall buy snakes from  LLLreptile.com? i was looking for a reliable jungle carpet python breeder


----------



## Eric_Weintraub (May 16, 2009)

I wouldnt suggest lllreptile, their are lots of good carpet python breeders on this website www.kingsnake.com under "classifieds". 
Peace,
Eric Weintraub


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 16, 2009)

Eric_Weintraub said:


> I wouldnt suggest lllreptile, their are lots of good carpet python breeders on this website www.kingsnake.com under "classifieds".
> Peace,
> Eric Weintraub


Whats wrong with lllreptile? Kingsnake can be full of unreliable breeders too.


----------



## Beardo (May 17, 2009)

Try Anthony Caponnetto (www.acreptiles.com) or Will Bird (www.ectotherms.net)....I've dealt with both and they are top notch guys with awesome Carpets!


----------



## Dom (May 17, 2009)

Breeders are the way to go. There are lots of good ones out there and just like here people get a reputation for producing/shipping quality animals.
The biggest reason I try and aviod pet stores/dealers is the issue of mites, amoeba (a potential lethal protazoal infection) and other problems . IME breeders have clean collections and you should never have a problem with a reputable breeder. Pet stores/ dealers are often an entirely different situation.


----------



## Bazzgazm (May 17, 2009)

AC reptiles. By far breeding some of the cleanest patterned JCP's you can get. Although i got a cheapie from a breeder that'sbeautiful to me. AWESOME choice!
but my vote is AC reptiles like the person above stated.. you will get some very nice yellow striped children from him and price isn't horrible. i thought around 200-260.


----------



## Will Hunting (May 17, 2009)

DavidBeard said:


> Try Anthony Caponnetto (www.acreptiles.com) or Will Bird (www.ectotherms.net)....I've dealt with both and they are top notch guys with awesome Carpets!


I got my carpet python from Will Bird. The guy's incredible. Very helpful, his snakes are gorgeous and very healthy. The one I got is probably the sweetest animal I've ever encountered in my life.


----------



## ballpython2 (May 23, 2009)

Will Hunting said:


> I got my carpet python from Will Bird. The guy's incredible. Very helpful, his snakes are gorgeous and very healthy. The one I got is probably the sweetest animal I've ever encountered in my life.



When it says a price for a snake (on ecotherms) plus shipping....is 
The shipping included or no? If it's not how much is shipping


----------



## Will Hunting (May 23, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> When it says a price for a snake (on ecotherms) plus shipping....is
> The shipping included or no? If it's not how much is shipping


Probably depends on where you live. I've bought snakes from both Will Bird (Kentucky) and Troy Frantz (Kansas). I live in Florida, so they were both $50. Also, both highly recommended =p


----------



## ballpython2 (May 25, 2009)

Will Hunting said:


> Probably depends on where you live. I've bought snakes from both Will Bird (Kentucky) and Troy Frantz (Kansas). I live in Florida, so they were both $50. Also, both highly recommended =p


I'm so happy I might be on my way to owning not one but two diamond coastal carpet pythons male and female from Ecoterms which I think is mr bird!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will Hunting (May 26, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> I'm so happy I might be on my way to owning not one but two diamond coastal carpet pythons male and female from Ecoterms which I think is mr bird!!!!!!!!


That's exactly what I got, lol. She's by far the most tame animal I've ever owned. I've pushed her so far as to put my finger in her mouth while she yawns, and she hasn't bit me. She just kinda let her mouth close around the finger until she wanted to move. =p


----------



## Loudog760 (May 30, 2009)

Here's some good breeders

http://www.acreptiles.com/pythons_carpet_jungle.htm
http://www.selectiveorigins.com/


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 11, 2009)

Can someone give me a link to a good caresheet for diamond coastal carpet pythons


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.bloodysnakes.com/care/coastal/coastal_care.htm


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 11, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> Can someone give me a link to a good caresheet for diamond coastal carpet pythons


When you say diamond coastal carpet, are you talking about a hybrid?
Morelia spilota spilota X  Morelia spilota mcdowelli?

Can ya post a pic?

Here is a good forum:
http://www.moreliapythons.com/forums/


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> When you say diamond coastal carpet, are you talking about a hybrid?
> Morelia spilota spilota X  Morelia spilota mcdowelli?
> 
> Can ya post a pic?
> ...


go to  ecotherms.com (will birds page) those carpets


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 13, 2009)

yes you are correct they are a man made hybrid, a morelia spilotes spilotes is a very close relative of all the carpet pythons in fact depending on weather the taxonamy has changed again i think it is a subsecies of carpet python


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 13, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> yes you are correct they are a man made hybrid, a morelia spilotes spilotes is a very close relative of all the carpet pythons in fact depending on weather the taxonamy has changed again i think it is a subsecies of carpet python


Does anyone know will bird's paypal
Email address if he even has one?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 15, 2009)

nope, SORRI


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Diamond Coastal Carpets*

I'm so happy. This morning I paypal-ed Will Bird for the male and female Diamond Coastal Carpet Intergrades...Now I just have to wait for him to confirm that the amount went through give him my address and the time I'll be there to pick it up and ill have my babies!! Woo hoo! I'm very excited. He said they are still nippy but I can deal with that  no probem...I will keep everyone updated


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats man. 
I checked his page and he had quite of a variety of patterns in the Diamond coastal department.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure does. I lowered my collection down so all i have left now is a ball python and a brazilian rainbow boa so my total will be these four after i get my last two!..unless I get some of his tree boas


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 16, 2009)

post pics when you can!


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 16, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> post pics when you can!


Yes!!!!...The second part is done. Tomorrow night I'll have the tracking number  and then Thursday morning by 10:30am I'll have my snakes.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 18, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> Yes!!!!...The second part is done. Tomorrow night I'll have the tracking number  and then Thursday morning by 10:30am I'll have my snakes.


I got em both!! Real striking (literally). They ate nippy
I'm trying  to let them relax


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 18, 2009)

congrats how old are they ?


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 18, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> congrats how old are they ?


They are juveniles so I want to say at least a year old


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Wheres the pics at?
We demand pics!


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 19, 2009)

i love juvies so fiesty lol (although not all of them are)


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 19, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> i love juvies so fiesty lol (although not all of them are)


Yes the two I have are very fiesty nippy and hiss a lot. I definitely need to invest in a hook LOL. How long do they stay nippy for? It's a good thing I have tongs or I'd be donating blood to the substrate LOL


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 20, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> How long do they stay nippy for?


 in my opinion there isnt really an age when the snake will calm down its all to do woth how much interation u try to have with the snake and when it feels comfortable that you are not a threat, my boy wasnt too bad hes a coastal carpet python (morelia spilota mcdowelli)he was nippy but never managed to tag me, but he could be moving up my arm and then if i moved all of a sudden he would be in the striking position as fast as lightning, he did strike but not always, and it was only half hearted really(i guess you could say he was quite hesitant to strike) but after about a month of handling about three times a week he was as good as gold (this is just my experience yours may not be the same) 4 years on (at 7 1/2ft) and he hasnt bit me sisce, there has been times when he (halfheartedly) tried but this was because i was careless like trying to pick him up literally just afta hes finished eating or trying to get skin off his head, but thats onli if i havnt held him for a while more often than not i can do even those things with him, he even lets me kiss him on the nose and check inside his mouth without getting mad at me, the girl i used to have was a bit more grumpy she did tag me a couple of times, and took a bit longer to calm down(i dont have her anymore as i dont have the room but should have room for another soon as i am in the process of getting a shed and insullating it for all my exotics so i cnt wait)







ballpython2 said:


> It's a good thing I have tongs or I'd be donating blood to the substrate LOL


you need to be quicker lol, just patience and persevierence should do the trick, i take it you plan to breed them ?
also when can you take pics?


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 20, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> in my opinion there isnt really an age when the snake will calm down its all to do woth how much interation u try to have with the snake and when it feels comfortable that you are not a threat, my boy wasnt too bad hes a coastal carpet python (morelia spilota mcdowelli)he was nippy but never managed to tag me, but he could be moving up my arm and then if i moved all of a sudden he would be in the striking position as fast as lightning, he did strike but not always, and it was only half hearted really(i guess you could say he was quite hesitant to strike) but after about a month of handling about three times a week he was as good as gold (this is just my experience yours may not be the same) 4 years on (at 7 1/2ft) and he hasnt bit me sisce, there has been times when he (halfheartedly) tried but this was because i was careless like trying to pick him up literally just afta hes finished eating or trying to get skin off his head, but thats onli if i havnt held him for a while more often than not i can do even those things with him, he even lets me kiss him on the nose and check inside his mouth without getting mad at me, the girl i used to have was a bit more grumpy she did tag me a couple of times, and took a bit longer to calm down(i dont have her anymore as i dont have the room but should have room for another soon as i am in the process of getting a shed and insullating it for all my exotics so i cnt wait)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you first got yours how soon did you hold them? Yes, I'm going to try to breed them. These mothers incubate their own eggs but I don't know if I should let her or buy an incubator myself. Pictures coming soon give me time.


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a coastal, and she has never been nippy. She is a little over three feet right now. The only time she bit me, was an intentionally induced bite. I have had her for around a year and a half. She was so tiny when I got her. Man do they love to eat.

And yes, for the love of god, pics!
I wanna see which ones ya got.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 22, 2009)

Which are the ones that get bright yellow?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 22, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> When you first got yours how soon did you hold them? Yes, I'm going to try to breed them. These mothers incubate their own eggs but I don't know if I should let her or buy an incubator myself. Pictures coming soon give me time.


i held myn from day one as soon as i got them home i got hold of them they where a bit fiesty(female tagd me lol, i think they were grumpy after the time spent in a snake bag) but they calmd down after a while,the mothers do incubate their own eggs and they do a good job of keeping the temps up, if they eggs get too cold the mother shivers to raise her body temp, and if the eggs are too warm she relaxes her coils a bit, but the thing that she cannot control by shivering or relaxing her coils is the humidity, which you would have to maintain at about 85-90%, so it is easier to maintain that kind of humidity in a incubator as it would be smaller and more air tight so would retain moisture a lot better, i personally would use a incubator(i had plans to breed myn but had no space for the female so babies would not of been the best idea)


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aztek said:


> Which are the ones that get bright yellow?


that would be Morelia spilota cheneyi (jungle carpet python) they come from places like irian jaya in malasia and also other places but that is one of the main places that wild caughts of that subspecies come from, but also now with so many breeders for carpet pythons it could be possible to pick up many cross breeds with bright yellow markings, like for example the jungle jaguar carpet python which is a colour morph made by breeders not a naturally occuring species, i have not given the latin name as these can occur by using animals with copletely different blood lines like for example you could breed a coastal x diamond x Jungle carpet, diamond x jungle carpet


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 22, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> i held myn from day one as soon as i got them home i got hold of them they where a bit fiesty(female tagd me lol, i think they were grumpy after the time spent in a snake bag) but they calmd down after a while,the mothers do incubate their own eggs and they do a good job of keeping the temps up, if they eggs get too cold the mother shivers to raise her body temp, and if the eggs are too warm she relaxes her coils a bit, but the thing that she cannot control by shivering or relaxing her coils is the humidity, which you would have to maintain at about 85-90%, so it is easier to maintain that kind of humidity in a incubator as it would be smaller and more air tight so would retain moisture a lot better, i personally would use a incubator(i had plans to breed myn but had no space for the female so babies would not of been the best idea)


Ok so today I took them with me to my friends house and with within minutes
I got nipped at least 2-3 times but only one nip drew any blood. But it
was just one drop of blood. It doesnt hurt but the shock of being bit always
makes me jump LOL. What do you feed your carpet? Is it live or dead?..in the end I rather get bit when they are this size than two-three feet LOL


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> I have a coastal, and she has never been nippy. She is a little over three feet right now. The only time she bit me, was an intentionally induced bite. I have had her for around a year and a half. She was so tiny when I got her. Man do they love to eat.
> 
> And yes, for the love of god, pics!
> I wanna see which ones ya got.


How/Why did you get her to bite you?


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 23, 2009)

This is crazy yall…So yesterday I took my Carpet Pythons (www.ECTOTHERMS.NET Thanks Will Bird!!) to my friend house because he works at Petco and I show him all the snakes I get. I brought them over in a critter keeper type enclosure. My friend has a Tegu, crested gecko, a Sun Condor (which he got for FREE with a cage, and to those who don’t know this these birds go for at least $600 nothing included), and he has a leopard Gecko. So I went over there and he just reaches in the enclosure and takes out both snakes lol. Mind you since I received them on 6/18 I hadn’t taking them out by self because I wanted to give them a few resting days because they get jet lagged and that causes them to be nippy lol. I wasn’t ready to receive my first nip or two (I know eventually it was going to happen anyway) but of course I held  one of the snakes because after all they are both mine and a herper isn’t allowed to be scared of his own animals. And of course within due time I was nipped 2-3 times in about 10 minutes, and its just like they say; between the bite/nip and the shock of getting bit by a snake we really over exaggerate the bite its self because the shock of seeing an animal sink its teeth into us is something no one will get used to well not me anyway lol. I’m also not used to get nipped because I’ve have snakes in the past like corn snakes and ball pythons and they have never bit me at all not even a nip. The first nip I got was with my boas I used to have. Anyway so most of the time at my friend’s house I was holding them I got nipped but it was cool because they were finally getting broking in to being held. Before I had went to my friends house the carpet that I keep in the tank (The other one is in a Rubbermaid bin) would strike at my hand repeatedly  through the tank which clearly meant  it wasn’t  getting closer to calming down just  yet.  Then last night and today I put my hand up against the tank to see if it was going to strike it didn’t strike at all it just stayed in the striking pose so they are coming along very well. This morning I held each one for about 15-20 minutes to get them used to me and all three of us did well. I didn’t want to over do it so I kept the times short and  I didn’t get nipped once but while I was holding the first one my  knee was going up and down lol until I just relaxed and got a piece of mind which was quickly. The first one I held was funny because he responded to every movement around him so when I used my camera phone to take pictures  he’d quickly turn his head in that direction until I stopped moving. Then he’d focus back on the TV. I don’t know what was on the TV at the time but he definitely struck at it lol but I wasn’t bit. Then I took my other one out she did well moving along my arm didn’t stay as still as the other one but didn’t bite me either. I didn’t like when she’d cruise my hand at angle because some times I wouldn’t be able to see where her head was at (literally) so I couldn’t tell when a nip might be coming. What I have learned from these snakes and past ones and information from this board is that when you get new snakes that are known to be nippy for a while don’t make any sudden moves just let them  roam around your hand and get used to you and  there are no words better than those. As these snakes would “walk” around my wrist and arm I was always expecting a bite because they were like a blood hound in the sense their face was always cocked downward with their tongue going in and out smelling each part of my hand they went over while gathering scents to send to their Jacobs organ. One of the many things I love about this species of snake is the dark colored mouth and tongues its grey and black really neat. Does the color of the mouth and tongue (some snakes have pink mouths and some have dark colored mouths) depend on the species? How come some snakes have pink mouths and some have dark colored mouths? The ironic thing about not getting bit when I took them out of their enclosure was the fact I use the same tongs (because I don’t have a hook yet) to pick up/hold their food with but I don’t clean those off so they always smell like mice.  I have decided to name these two Skull & Crossbones because their faces look like skulls. The male is the darker one I’ll take pictures with them next to each other so yall can see the color difference once I get someone brave enough to hold a camera that close lol. The male’s name is Skull and the female’s is Crossbones.

(The top one is definitely the female...So you can go by her color to figure out which one she is in the rest of these pictures until I can ID their sex by their color...the male is darker)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400628

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400623

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400616

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400592

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400567

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400464

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400407

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50400398


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 23, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> How/Why did you get her to bite you?


I feed her at night. I never hold her past evening. My buddy was over and didn't believe that it would bite me. Well, I stuck my hand in there, and she bit, and let go. There were 6 little pinpricks in my arm. That is the only time she has bit me. Every time I reach for her in the daytime, she smells me and thats it.

Awesome youngins you got BTW man. Especially the female. :clap:


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> I feed her at night. I never hold her past evening. My buddy was over and didn't believe that it would bite me. Well, I stuck my hand in there, and she bit, and let go. There were 6 little pinpricks in my arm. That is the only time she has bit me. Every time I reach for her in the daytime, she smells me and thats it.
> 
> Awesome youngins you got BTW man. Especially the female.
> 
> ...


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 24, 2009)

those are some beautiful snakes i see one of them has a real puzzle like pattern goin on, i feed my boy f/t rats one every two weeks, i can feed him in the tank in a feeding tub, anywhere and he doesnt mind me going in and out of his tank any time of the day or night, he wont bite atall


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 24, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> those are some beautiful snakes i see one of them has a real puzzle like pattern goin on, i feed my boy f/t rats one every two weeks, i can feed him in the tank in a feeding tub, anywhere and he doesnt mind me going in and out of his tank any time of the day or night, he wont bite atall


I hope my two end up being that nice. I took the female out today for close to
Two hrs she did real well no nips at all. I gotta take the male out tomorrow hopefully he'll be as good as the female was. When you first got yours did you start it on  mice or rats ? What size? And did you wait a week before trying to feed it?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 24, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> I hope my two end up being that nice. I took the female out today for close to
> Two hrs she did real well no nips at all. I gotta take the male out tomorrow hopefully he'll be as good as the female was. When you first got yours did you start it on  mice or rats ? What size? And did you wait a week before trying to feed it?


it sounds like yours are already starting to get used to you and understand that you mean them no harm, i started myn on rat pups and worked my way up so i have never had the problem of trying to get them to change from mice to rats, i didnt stay on rat pups for very long that was just to make sure they would eat rats, but i know that if you are feeding mice and wish to switch over to rats you can just rub the mouse all over the rat so it has the smell of a mouse, until adventually they will just take rats no problem, i probably waited a bit more than a week before i fed mine but a week should be ok, i just like to make sure that they are hungry so there is more of a chance of them eating, i would say yours could eat rat hoppers no probs


----------



## Aztek (Jun 24, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> that would be Morelia spilota cheneyi (jungle carpet python) they come from places like irian jaya in malasia and also other places but that is one of the main places that wild caughts of that subspecies come from, but also now with so many breeders for carpet pythons it could be possible to pick up many cross breeds with bright yellow markings, like for example the jungle jaguar carpet python which is a colour morph made by breeders not a naturally occuring species, i have not given the latin name as these can occur by using animals with copletely different blood lines like for example you could breed a coastal x diamond x Jungle carpet, diamond x jungle carpet


Do they get brighter as they grow or the opposite?
Cus' I've seen some babies that aren't that bright.


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aztek said:


> Do they get brighter as they grow or the opposite?
> Cus' I've seen some babies that aren't that bright.


they usually fade as they get older, coastals (morelia spilota mcdowelli) are particaly well know for this, and even just after a slough(shed) they can apear bright again but still not as bright as when they were juvies, but in sum cases they can get a big brighter, but this is usually the new man made color morphs that exhibit this characteristic, generally speacing they do fade as they age, although in the jungle caprets, diamonds, jungle jags, diamond jungle etc it is not as clear as in the coastals, still beautiful snakes though, i will try and post pics of my boy if you like?(he is a coastal)


----------



## johnharper (Jun 25, 2009)

Check out www.reptilicusreptiles.com or www.reptilesbyah.com. Both have great bloodlines and I have some from the first one.


John


----------



## Aztek (Jun 26, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> they usually fade as they get older, coastals (morelia spilota mcdowelli) are particaly well know for this, and even just after a slough(shed) they can apear bright again but still not as bright as when they were juvies, but in sum cases they can get a big brighter, but this is usually the new man made color morphs that exhibit this characteristic, generally speacing they do fade as they age, although in the jungle caprets, diamonds, jungle jags, diamond jungle etc it is not as clear as in the coastals, still beautiful snakes though, i will try and post pics of my boy if you like?(he is a coastal)


Yes please


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 26, 2009)

Here ya go Aztek.
My lady, Morelia spilota mcdowelli.
She is a lot more vibrant than most of the coastals I have seen. I have had her since she was a teeny thing.






Linky with more pics.
http://arachnophiles.myfreeforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=4098


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> Morelia spilota mcdowelli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really Nice. 

Yesterday, I took i my male out which nipped me about three times no problem of course.  I remembered that they are semi aboreal so to see if he trusted me fully I did a test. While he wrapped around one wrist i held my  other wrist  much higher than the other one and what he did was SLOWLY try to slither up to the higher wrist however because he doesnt fully me trust me yet, every time he got closer to my other wrist he'd keep retreating to the wrist he was currently wrapped around lol. I found this very funny because its like carpet pythons can't resist climbing  to something higher than what they are already on. they seem to be  very curious snakes. i think it would be ironic if they put a  jungle carpet snake in a kids movie and made it afraid of heights. which for the snake's character in the movie would be funny because Carpets are semi aboreal. Sounds like a good childrens book within its self "The Jungle Carpet who was scared of heights" and at the end he conquers his fears of heights to live in the tree tops of Austrialia. More pictures below.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50441660

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50441665

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=50441675


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> Here ya go Aztek.
> My lady, Morelia spilota mcdowelli.
> She is a lot more vibrant than most of the coastals I have seen. I have had her since she was a teeny thing.
> 
> ...


that is a very beautiful snake but i was also going to say it if you hadnt that she is very unusual for a coastal, do you not no the bloodlines of this snake as it seems it may be a cross breed of some sort but cant put my finger on what kind of cross breed though, but beautiful snake though


----------



## Ritzman (Jun 26, 2009)

scorpio, I believe her grandparents were imports from Queensland. 
Her parents looked pure. The guy I got her from is all about "pure coastals". 
She has a very reduced pattern. She was labeled as abernant when I bought her.

Who knows though. The Morelia genus is a mess.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 26, 2009)

Tight snakes.
I've been looking into these.


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ritzman said:


> scorpio, I believe her grandparents were imports from Queensland.
> Her parents looked pure. The guy I got her from is all about "pure coastals".
> She has a very reduced pattern. She was labeled as abernant when I bought her.
> 
> Who knows though. The Morelia genus is a mess.


 yep it sure is, perhaps you have the purest coastal possible and that is how they all used to look at one point, did the parents and/or grandparents all have similar markings?
 i am sure one of the parent may of been 25% jungle,but if you say there isnt ill belive you, (im not saying im right, im just saying it looks that way to me) are the eyes are really dark gold colour?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Aztek said:


> Tight snakes.
> I've been looking into these.


yes they are beautiful u should get one, lol


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 27, 2009)

Aztek said:


> Tight snakes.
> I've been looking into these.


You should definitely get one of these. I haven't had mine long but once they get past the nippy stage these are great snakes. if you want a great boa get a brazilian boa  rainbow  these are great snakes ( I heard they are nippy as babies but mine wasnt) and they grow fast ( I fed mine 2-3 mice a week) now its on one small rat.  let us  know what you end up doing Aztek.


----------



## Will Hunting (Jun 27, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> You should definitely get one of these. I haven't had mine long but once they get past the nippy stage these are great snakes. if you want a great boa get a brazilian boa  rainbow  these are great snakes ( I heard they are nippy as babies but mine wasnt) and they grow fast ( I fed mine 2-3 mice a week) now its on one small rat.  let us  know what you end up doing Aztek.


I bought Claudia, my Diamond/Coastal inter-grade from Will Bird. She's by FAR the tamest snake, and maybe even the tamest animal I have ever owned. Like has been said before, she seems very curious and it makes her absolutely adorable. =p She's only about 3 to 3.5 feet.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jun 27, 2009)

Will Hunting said:


> I bought Claudia, my Diamond/Coastal inter-grade from Will Bird. She's by FAR the tamest snake, and maybe even the tamest animal I have ever owned. Like has been said before, she seems very curious and it makes her absolutely adorable. =p She's only about 3 to 3.5 feet.


I guess it depends on the species  if its going to be nippy or not. Either way I don't mind at all because  its worth it to get bit now when they are babies than it would be when they get a much bigger size lol.


----------



## HcUnderoath (Jun 30, 2009)

will bird has amazing carpets and amazing jungles, his jungles are top notch


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok I got my carpets on 6/18...They haven't ate since I got them.
What might I be doing wrong? Today I tried small rats they won't 
Touch em.


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 3, 2009)

have they fed on rats atall yet? i mean before you got them?


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 3, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> have they fed on rats atall yet? i mean before you got them?


They are on fresh pre killed mice. But I was trying to change them over by mouse scenting them with  mice bedding but that clearly didn't work lol. Is my next step is trying to feed them a mouse then a rat directly after because their  feeding response usually takes over.


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 4, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> They are on fresh pre killed mice. But I was trying to change them over by mouse scenting them with  mice bedding but that clearly didn't work lol. Is my next step is trying to feed them a mouse then a rat directly after because their  feeding response usually takes over.


u could try that but have u tried actually rubbing the mouse all over the rat and make sure some of the mouses blood ends up on the rat, if they dont eat thought dont wory just try again in another week using the pre mention technique


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 4, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> u could try that but have u tried actually rubbing the mouse all over the rat and make sure some of the mouses blood ends up on the rat, if they dont eat thought dont wory just try again in another week using the pre mention technique


do I HAVE to feed them at night since they are nocturnal? Or they will eat regardless of time of day if they are hungry


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 4, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> do I HAVE to feed them at night since they are nocturnal? Or they will eat regardless of time of day if they are hungry


u should be able to feed them whenever if they are hungry enough, but try and feed them at the same time they were bein fed before u got them, atleast until they are a bit older and not such fussy eaters (i feed my boy any time of the day and he eats, when im rushing, but he gets fed every 2-3 wekeks so hes always hungry and will eat during the day) it will minimise stress while they get used to feeding (i would feed them at knight if not already doing so, seen as that is how they were supposed to feed), have u tried puting the snake and the mouse scented rat in a dark box and leaving the snake in there for a while to see if it eats


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 4, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> u should be able to feed them whenever if they are hungry enough, but try and feed them at the same time they were bein fed before u got them, atleast until they are a bit older and not such fussy eaters (i feed my boy any time of the day and he eats, when im rushing, but he gets fed every 2-3 wekeks so hes always hungry and will eat during the day) it will minimise stress while they get used to feeding (i would feed them at knight if not already doing so, seen as that is how they were supposed to feed), have u tried puting the snake and the mouse scented rat in a dark box and leaving the snake in there for a while to see if it eats


no I havent tried that, i'm gonna stick to feeding mice for a while so at least then I know they are eating I dont want to try to change them over so quickly but if I need to I know what to do. thanks.

Ok so last night I tried to feed one if them. I pre-killed it then made it dance accidently I dropped it in the water dish after that he'd strike it I'd let go of it then he wouldn't bother with it any more. Can mice lose their smell if they get wet?


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 5, 2009)

slightlly but not entirely, i used to have the same issue with mine not eating when the food was wet, its just an unusual habit that carpet pythons seem to have


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 5, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> slightlly but not entirely, i used to have the same issue with mine not eating when the food was wet, its just an unusual habit that carpet pythons seem to have


Ok I'll try again next weekend TBH this is frustrating to say the least LOL.


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 5, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> Ok I'll try again next weekend TBH this is frustrating to say the least LOL.


i no dude but dont let it get to you there not starving to death, jus take it nice n slow


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 7, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> i no dude but dont let it get to you there not starving to death, jus take it nice n slow


So far I'm 1/2...I  put a live mouse in with my male and left
the room for an hour or so came back the mouse was gone. 
From now on it's live all the way. I'm going to try the female later 
tonight.

I feel much better thanks everyone for the help.
Thanks scropio!


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> So far I'm 1/2...I  put a live mouse in with my male and left
> the room for an hour or so came back the mouse was gone.
> From now on it's live all the way. I'm going to try the female later
> tonight.
> ...


thats great news usually u have to be careful when live feeding, because the mouse or rat can do a lot of damage to the snake if given the chance, but it doesnt seem like you will have that problem lol, again thats great news i hope yer females eating too


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 13, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> thats great news usually u have to be careful when live feeding, because the mouse or rat can do a lot of damage to the snake if given the chance, but it doesnt seem like you will have that problem lol, again thats great news i hope yer females eating too


Alright scorp! All set the female finally ate after being here since 6/18. So i  guess shell be on a early morning eating schedule and him on an afternoon feeding time hopefully after a while I can feed them any time I want. I'm so relieved she finally ate. Oh yea she only eats live too. I also notice they are food shy and won't hunt/eat if I'm watching.


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 13, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> Alright scorp! All set the female finally ate after being here since 6/18. So i  guess shell be on a early morning eating schedule and him on an afternoon feeding time hopefully after a while I can feed them any time I want. I'm so relieved she finally ate. Oh yea she only eats live too. I also notice they are food shy and won't hunt/eat if I'm watching.


yes myn also is shy about feeding while im there but hopefully yours will grow out of it as they get used to you being around


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 14, 2009)

scorpio1 said:


> yes myn also is shy about feeding while im there but hopefully yours will grow out of it as they get used to you being around


Scorp, I don't know if my male was really hungry or just not a shy feeder afterall but tonight he is out roaming his enclosure and I just thought I'd try to
feed him again to see if he'd eat and I dropped the live mouse on the opposite side of the tank once he got wiff of it and it got closer he striked, grabbed, constricts, wrings the life out of the mouse like water out of a wash clothe and ate it. I guess after his first taste of mouse in a new environment kicked in it started his food drive (for me). Below is a picture of the male after eating last night I think it was..You can see the lump at the top of his stomach in the middle

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=51377220


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 17, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> Scorp, I don't know if my male was really hungry or just not a shy feeder afterall but tonight he is out roaming his enclosure and I just thought I'd try to
> feed him again to see if he'd eat and I dropped the live mouse on the opposite side of the tank once he got wiff of it and it got closer he striked, grabbed, constricts, wrings the life out of the mouse like water out of a wash clothe and ate it. I guess after his first taste of mouse in a new environment kicked in it started his food drive (for me). Below is a picture of the male after eating last night I think it was..You can see the lump at the top of his stomach in the middle
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=51377220


Ok I'm all set with my carpets, I fed the female last night (second feeding since) I have had her and she took down the mouse within minutes so I guess I can say they are officially on their way to growing into boyfriend/girlfriend to make some good babies

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=51510946

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=60035132&albumID=2667458&imageID=51510990


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't been using a heat lamp cause I thought the one I had was broken
But it's not so now I'm using the heat lamp with a black light in it until I 
get a CHE....How much more heat is the black light giving off compared to me
using room temperature as the heat?

Side note - even though before tonight I wasn't using an UTH or a CHE the snakes still were eating/digesting/eliminating without issue.


----------

